# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  trazimo jednu majku koja je trebala ranije prekinuti porodil

## ivarica

za prilog u vecernjaku

hvala   :Smile:

----------


## thalia

koliko prije? prije isteka prvih 6 ili 12 mjeseci?

----------


## ivarica

prvih 6

----------


## nenaa

Za kada ti treba? Jel to prošlo?

----------


## ivarica

proslo onda

----------

